# Won't make it to ADA this year



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like my 10g will not make it to the ADA this year. Some of the background plants did not fill in nicely enough and, more importantly, the Glossostigma foreground refused to grow horizontally across the substrate. Oh well. Still a nice 10g, IMO. 

Carlos


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Art takes its time. How long did it take MIA Ken Cheng to grow his 10th place 10 gallon?

There's potential in that design still.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good to me, then again ADA is tough competition. Does it cost to enter? If it's free give it a whorl. At least you'll know where it stands then. You know how you said that glosso from me was huge? I'm growing in the same conditions as before now only w/ florabase instead of flourite. It's growing so tiny it almost looks like HC and is so horizontal it looks imbedded in the substrate...go figure?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a pretty tank Carlos! I'll make sure to have that stuff ready for you when you get back.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Just...needs...more...light


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

it can be nice if u add more light for it.
and the background grass can be cut in a concave shape~


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

tsunami said:


> ...more importantly, the Glossostigma foreground refused to grow horizontally across the substrate. Oh well. Still a nice 10g, IMO.
> 
> Carlos


I am new to glosso, and am getting some in this week. What has to happen to make it grow vertically instead of horizontally? I want a nice carpet of glosso, but have seen and heard of other people who have it grow the wrong way . Thanks

Dan


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Dan said:


> What has to happen to make it grow vertically instead of horizontally?


Usually higher light and/or shallower tank height make it grow horizontally.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

have you tried moving the lighting fixture towards the front more?


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

This post is pretty old guys. I'm not even positive that tank exists anymore!At any rate, when you want a glosso-like look and don't have the light for it, look into the Marsilea species. I've got M. quadrifolia in a 55g with 160w lights (no reflectors, and 1.5 feet above water) and it grows flat like glosso. Of course, it doesn't grow in quite as lush...and is much darker green, but a valid alternative nonetheless.


----------

